# 2015 College Football Pick'ems week 5



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2015)

Man, that was a brutal week! Georgia Tech wrecked most of our scorecards and then there were upsets aplenty across the nation. Utah absolutely destroyed Oregon at home and Tennessee loses yet another big lead to go home with the L.
Got a lot of foosbaw left so anything can happen. Good Luck!

Saturday, Oct. 3rd

South Carolina at Mizzou Mizzou 24-10

Alabama at Georgia Alabama 38-10 

Ole Miss at Florida Florida 38-10

Arkansas at Tennessee Arkansas 24-20

Miss. State at Texas A&M Texas A&M 30-17

Florida State at Wake Forest Florida State 24-16

Louisville at NC State Louisville 20-13

North Carolina at Georgia Tech North Carolina 38-31

Notre Dame at Clemson Clemson 24-22

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe Georgia Southern 51-31


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 27, 2015)

Man, this may get ugly.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 27, 2015)

Saturday, Oct. 3rd

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe

Man that's a lot of red on the road, I don't like this.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 27, 2015)

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 27, 2015)

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 27, 2015)

South Carolina at Mizzou

 Alabama at Georgia

 Ole Miss at Florida

 Arkansas at Tennessee

 Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

 Louisville at NC State

 North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

 Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2015)

Georgia Tech?


----------



## formula1 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re:*

Saturday, Oct. 3rd

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## Davey (Sep 28, 2015)

Saturday, Oct. 3rd

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 28, 2015)

Saturday, Oct. 3rd

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 28, 2015)

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 28, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Man, this may get ugly.



Done got ugly.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 28, 2015)

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Sep 28, 2015)

Saturday, Oct. 3rd

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 28, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Done got ugly.



ya'll stop being ugly


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 28, 2015)

Saturday, Oct. 3rd

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe
__________________


----------



## weagle (Sep 28, 2015)

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## savannahkelly (Sep 28, 2015)

Mizzou

Georgia

Ole Miss

Tennessee

Texas A&M

Florida State

Louisville

Georgia Tech

Clemson

Georgia Southern


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 28, 2015)

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## Throwback (Sep 28, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, that was a brutal week! Georgia Tech wrecked most of our scorecards and then there were upsets aplenty across the nation. Utah absolutely destroyed Oregon at home and Tennessee loses yet another big lead to go home with the L.
> Got a lot of foosbaw left so anything can happen. Good Luck!
> 
> Saturday, Oct. 3rd
> ...



throwbaccy


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 28, 2015)

Saturday, Oct. 3rd

Mizzou

Georgia

Ole Miss 

Tennessee

Texas A&M

Florida State 

Louisville 

Georgia Tech

Notre Dame 

Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## arrendale8105 (Sep 29, 2015)

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 29, 2015)

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 29, 2015)

Saturday, Oct. 3rd

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2015)

Saturday, Oct. 3rd

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 29, 2015)

Saturday, Oct. 3rd

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2015)

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe

Hope you're right Amoo.


----------



## SLUGGER (Sep 29, 2015)

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## creekbender (Sep 29, 2015)

You ain't lying . Gonna have to study these all week I believe .




SpotandStalk said:


> Man, this may get ugly.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 29, 2015)

Saturday, Oct. 3rd

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2015)

Still waiting on Browning7WSM to post his picks... He has to go with UGA.. If not, he'll be in the Avatar bet... Especially, since he wouldn't bet on it cause he was going to pick UGA...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> South Carolina at Mizzou
> 
> Alabama at Georgia
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]



I'll go with Rangers picks...


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 30, 2015)

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 30, 2015)

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 30, 2015)

creekbender said:


> You ain't lying . Gonna have to study these all week I believe .



been studying and still unsure.  may do a change before Sat.  These are tough


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2015)

I'll go with Rangers picks... [/QUOTE]

way to roll with the tide quack.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> I'll go with Rangers picks...



way to roll with the tide quack.[/QUOTE]

Quack must be hitting the bottle again..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Still waiting on Browning7WSM to post his picks... He has to go with UGA.. If not, he'll be in the Avatar bet... Especially, since he wouldn't bet on it cause he was going to pick UGA...


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 30, 2015)

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 30, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> South Carolina at Mizzou
> 
> Alabama at Georgia
> 
> ...



I like the way this guy thinks.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 30, 2015)

Mizzou
Bama
Ol Miss
Tennessee
Texas A&M
FSU
Louisville
GT
Notre Dame
Ga. Southern

sorry guys, on a strange 'puter....


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 1, 2015)

South Carolina 

Alabama 

Ole Miss 

Vols

Miss. St

FSU

Louisville 

Tech

Notre Dame 

Georgia Southern


----------



## huntersluck (Oct 1, 2015)

Mizzou
Alabama
Fla
Tenneesee
Florida State
UNC
Notre Dame
GA Southern
A&M
Louisville


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 1, 2015)

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## erniesp (Oct 1, 2015)

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## willbuck (Oct 1, 2015)

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2015)

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe 
__________________


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 1, 2015)

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2015)

Saturday, Oct. 3rd

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 1, 2015)

Saturday, Oct. 3rd

South Carolina

Georgia

Ole Miss

Arkansas

Texas A&M

Florida State

Louisville

Georgia Tech

Clemson

Georgia Southern


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 1, 2015)

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

 Ole Miss at Florida

 Arkansas at Tennessee

 Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

 North Carolina at Georgia Tech

 Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> South Carolina at Mizzou
> 
> Alabama at Georgia
> 
> ...



So, are you in on the Avatar bet since you changed your mind and went with Bama?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 1, 2015)

Man, this is a tough week



Saturday, Oct. 3rd

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Oct 1, 2015)

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2015)

elfiii said:


> South Carolina at Mizzou
> 
> Alabama at Georgia
> 
> ...



Better change your picks Amoo.


Elfiii just jinxed you big time.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Oct 1, 2015)

Saturday, Oct. 3rd

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## Resica (Oct 2, 2015)

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 2, 2015)

Saturday, Oct. 3rd

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 2, 2015)

Saturday, Oct. 3rd

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## creekbender (Oct 2, 2015)

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 2, 2015)

Saturday, Oct. 3rd

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at NC State

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe


----------



## MadMallard (Oct 3, 2015)

South Carolina at Mizzou

Alabama at Georgia

Ole Miss at Florida

Arkansas at Tennessee

Miss. State at Texas A&M

Florida State at Wake Forest

Louisville at North Carolina state

North Carolina at Georgia Tech

Notre Dame at Clemson

Georgia Southern at Louisiana-Monroe 
__________________


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2015)

sure not a lot of agreement about any game this week.


----------



## anjac (Oct 3, 2015)

Saturday, Oct. 3rd

South Carolina 

Georgia

Ole Miss 

Arkansas 

Miss. State 

Florida State 

NC State

North Carolina 

Clemson
 Louisiana-Monroe
____________


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

Mizzou
Bama
Ole Miss
Tennessee
TAM
FSU
Louisville
Ga Tech
ND
Ga Southern


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2015)

Just over an hour before the noon games kick off. Gonna be a wild ride today.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 3, 2015)

i took GT and TN again


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2015)

ClemsonRangers said:


> i took GT and TN again



Me too. They GOT to win this time right?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2015)

Mizzou/ South Carolina have kicked off.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2015)

scores updated in first post


----------



## creekbender (Oct 3, 2015)

I am crashing and burning this week ...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

Rtr


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2015)

Georgia Tech disappoints YET again....


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2015)

Let's not include GT in anymore pick 'ems this year, Ok?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 3, 2015)

Well, it's always nice to get my bad week out of the way early in the season.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

THW you Tech


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2015)

Tennessee and GT cost me yet again. Man, am i hard headed.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

Plz keep tech out for the remainder of the year


----------



## bullgator (Oct 3, 2015)

Probably 6-4 this week


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2015)

Yep. The Notre Dame loss gets me to a stellar 5-5. If the score stands.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2015)

5-5 for me. Improved on my 3-7 performance last week so I'm getting better.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 3, 2015)

What a week.  4-6 for me.  Tech and Tennessee have cost me a lot of points this season.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2015)

good night.


----------

